# how the hell do heel shims work???



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

With my Thirty-Two boots, they came as little orange pads with an adhesive on one side. They attach to the INNER boot, right above the ankle bones. Imagine laying down behind someone and grabbing their ankles so they couldnt lift their feet (NO ****) thats the area where the pad should sit. 

On my inner boot, there was an approximate area stenciled out where the pad should go. But I would recommend puttin your foot in the INNER boot alone and feel around to get the best placement. Its a bit of a pain gettin them back into the boot without them shifting but once theyre in, world of difference! Hope this helps!


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

stichotik said:


> With my Thirty-Two boots, they came as little orange pads with an adhesive on one side. They attach to the INNER boot, right above the ankle bones. Imagine laying down behind someone and grabbing their ankles so they couldnt lift their feet (NO ****) thats the area where the pad should sit.
> 
> On my inner boot, there was an approximate area stenciled out where the pad should go. But I would recommend puttin your foot in the INNER boot alone and feel around to get the best placement. Its a bit of a pain gettin them back into the boot without them shifting but once theyre in, world of difference! Hope this helps!


ok, well i kinda tried this but everytime i put my foot in the would move! its like they would never stay in place....mine have velcro on them...but u put them where they will be above ur ankle bone or below it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

velcro?! How old are these boots? Honestly, If you've had them for a long time, I would seriously consider purchasing new boots. It will make your riding experience way more enjoyable. You can find great boots are really decent prices especially this time of year. I always shop from Backcountry.com, check em out they're great people to work with.

But, what do these "shims" look like? The ones on my boots (2009 model) were, if I can remember correctly, about 4" long, and inch wide, and had an adhesive on one side to stick to the outside, of the inner boot. 

If these are the same type you have, it should be relatively easy to get em setup once theyre in the right spot. Let me start with, these boots have an inner boot, correct? What brand/model are they? If ya dont have pics I can google it just to see what they look like.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

<IMG SRC="http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs178.snc3/20531_1374148474849_1265912550_31098950_7326940_n.jpg">

<IMG SRC="http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs178.snc3/20531_1374148514850_1265912550_31098951_1304227_n.jpg">

These are my boots: Thirty-Two Ultralights. The orange pieces inside the boot are the shims. Does your boot look similar?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

the pics didnt show up, maybe the site wont allow it?


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

Your image container has to look like this: (IMG)Your Link(/IMG) Instead of using parentheses, use these brackets --> [ ]


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i bought my boots in 2008 season,there burton hails im pretty sure, but yeah the boots came with 2 yellow shims that each of them was held together by a strong velcro, so if i pulled both apart there was 4 pieces! i was confused! haha but ill probally buy new boots here in next few weeks anyways


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe you are talking about J or L Bars.

If you get getting heel lift, goto a good shop and get the boot fitter to fix it.


----------

